# Buying/Selling a boat



## Tahoe2Greece (Apr 4, 2011)

My husband and I would like to move to Greece for 6 months to a year. One thing we would really love is to be able to buy a boat and sail/motor around the islands for a few months or longer.

We would probably need about 30 - 40 foot boat. My husband is very mechanically inclined so a fixer upper would be okay as long as it's nothing major.

What could we expect to pay for a used, not pretty boat if we buy in Greece?

When we are done we would like the option to sell it. Has anyone done this or know how hard it would be?

Is it true that it is free to anchor outside of most islands?

We don't yet know what are budget will be. What can we expect to pay for fuel, water, mooring/berthing (if needed), electricity hook ups, etc.

What advice can anyone pass on?

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

If you only want to sail for a few months it might be cheaper to rent something. There are lots of sailing yachts for sale and they are cheaper than in northern Europe, just be careful and get a surveyor. You also need to check the VAT situation; this may be the biggest problem.

It is free to anchor but in some places you are not allowed to anchor - mainly busy ports. There are lots of lovely bays.

Harbour dues (not marinas) are inexpensive but it depends on the flag and status of your boat. Water and power are not too expensive either.

Fuel is now expensive here.

I don't have prices for this year as I have not been sailing yet but I will try to find out and post later.



Tahoe2Greece said:


> My husband and I would like to move to Greece for 6 months to a year. One thing we would really love is to be able to buy a boat and sail/motor around the islands for a few months or longer.
> 
> We would probably need about 30 - 40 foot boat. My husband is very mechanically inclined so a fixer upper would be okay as long as it's nothing major.
> 
> ...


----------



## falkonfive (Aug 4, 2011)

If you are still looking to buy a boat google Apollo Duck website and go to the Greece section. It's a buyers market so plenty of good deals to be had. 

Good Luck


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Also have a look at cars.gr and enter the boat section


----------

